
Richard Branson Reveals Virgin Galactic's Latest Launch Plans - smb06
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/richard-branson-reveals-virgin-galactic-s-latest-launch-plans-ncna812746
======
smb06
"The company's first astronauts...." Do you still count as an astronaut if
you're in a sub-orbital flight?

~~~
joelrunyon
They do for press releases.

